# FAULTY FUEL PUMP & FUEL PRESSURE REGULATOR



## montikar (Jan 28, 2005)

What are the signs when any or both are going bad? I have a 1998 JDM sunny with the GA15DE engine which when started sounds like it is missing, after a while it will even out but whe under hard acceleration it starts to hold back and if i ease off the gas it pcks up. have changed plugs , wires , tps and checked the timing. It hunts sometimes in the 2400-2600rpm range. A mechanic told me the pump is going so the engine is leaning out when under pressure cause it is not getting enuf gas.
Need some advice asap.
thanx


----------



## pester (Dec 14, 2004)

montikar said:


> What are the signs when any or both are going bad? I have a 1998 JDM sunny with the GA15DE engine which when started sounds like it is missing, after a while it will even out but whe under hard acceleration it starts to hold back and if i ease off the gas it pcks up. have changed plugs , wires , tps and checked the timing. It hunts sometimes in the 2400-2600rpm range. A mechanic told me the pump is going so the engine is leaning out when under pressure cause it is not getting enuf gas.
> Need some advice asap.
> thanx


well u have to go for the basics for starters check furl filter if is clogged

check the sound of the fuel pump for something abnormal like

if it sounds rough or if is taking too long till fill up the lines


in my sentra the pump takes long to fill up the lines but never hessitates

i say check pressure on the lines or in the injectors that will give u an idea


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

pester said:


> well u have to go for the basics for starters check furl filter if is clogged
> 
> check the sound of the fuel pump for something abnormal like
> 
> ...


I agree change the Fuel filter first, this is what a blocked filter does, and its the cheapest.
Then move on to the more complicated stuff....
Good Luck....


----------



## JScrylla (Jul 13, 2011)

What are the signs when any or both are going bad? I have a 1998 JDM sunny with the GA15DE engine which when started sounds like it is missing, after a while it will even out but whe under hard acceleration it starts to hold back and if i ease off the gas it pcks up. have changed plugs , wires , tps and checked the timing. It hunts sometimes in the 2400-2600rpm range. A mechanic told me the pump is going so the engine is leaning out when under pressure cause it is not getting enuf gas.
Need some advice asap.
thanx

i have the same problem with my 1999 nissan sentra. did changing the fuel pump fix the problem?


----------



## crossbreed (Jan 5, 2007)

What pressure is correct frm the pump?


----------

